# IronStock pantie RAID!!!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So.....Who's got details? 

I'm sure there were pictures!?

Anyone??


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, pictures please.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Need I point fingers? LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

er...yes?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

damn it... i knew i forgot to get pics of that


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

YEAH YEAH... Now we have to see jeff in all kinds of new panties, GREAT!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I have pics of all the panties hanging over his booth. Ok Im going to upload the pics now from Sunday so yall can see lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh Man and I cant see photo bucket at work


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

IRONSTOCK 2007 Sunday pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket ok pics from Sunday and you will find the panites hanging there lol.
they are on page three.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a few to gt you started.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm gonna have a hard time explaining to my father if i go to ironstock next year


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

skeletonowl said:


> i'm gonna have a hard time explaining to my father if i go to ironstock next year


Only if he doesn't laugh at seeing these pictures!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

panties panties panties !!! WHOO HOO!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone form a panty-line! Conga conga con-ga!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

and a CHA CHA CHA!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awww I didn't see mine in the pictures


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice guys! I gotta think of something Canadianly Spectacular if I ever get down there one of these years... so close yet so far away!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey the purple ones belong to wormty


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=142557&postcount=10240


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

lol, you guys _would_ do that..


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol.... the red ones are mine


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

and how nice they are!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I plan on "distressing" them! 

That is what a good haunter should do!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

did you say distressing or undressing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> did you say distressing or undressing?


I was thinking STAINS for yours? Maybe a peanut or two??


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

What about those sesame seeds? ...sicko...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> What about those sesame seeds? ...sicko...


Now that's not nice to talk about Sickie's sesame seeds, is it?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

And for my next impression, I will do the Tin Man as a cook: "sesame OIL!...sesame OIL!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> And for my next impression, I will do the Tin Man as a cook: "sesame OIL!...sesame OIL!"


Ok, this earns you peanuts! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I'd "shell" out more "nutty" humor, but I gotta "pea" hehehehehheeee


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think you need to shuck the nutty pea humor farmer boy!! lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

oooooohhhhh! Good one! What are you doing up so late?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> oooooohhhhh! Good one! What are you doing up so late?


Would you believe weird phone calls???


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Making or taking?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, you have not bronzed my undies yet. I am so glad I didn't give you my spongebobSquarepants undies to you. LOL


----------

